# Worst carpet choice in the history of stairways...



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just looking at the picture makes me dizzy.

Ok you guys I know I should have said dizzier as I am already dizzy.

I am glad I did not have to install the carpet on those stairs. Looks like the steps do not have a lip to give some definition to them.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

They may wish to put padding on that far wall.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

3 beer handicap!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think your steps are uneven!

Could you imagine trying to go down those drunk? Do you think you would hurl before you tripped and fell to the bottom or the other way around?


----------



## jarhead1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Snow must be deep at your place


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What kind of mushrooms were in the spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Damn, and I thought a couple blotters of acid messed you up back in the day!
I think I'd sit down, close my eyes, and descend 2-buttcheeks at a time.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

That carpet is why they installed handrails on both sides.

Jaz


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Mother in law stairs


----------



## Savvy Sportsman (Nov 29, 2015)

This would really have me tripping!




  








Staiway-To-Darkness-Home-Rug




__
Savvy Sportsman


__
Feb 4, 2017


----------

